
How to read 462 books in one year  - makimaki
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/jacketcopy/2009/01/how-to-read-462.html
======
msie
How many of those books are technical books? How many introduce new concepts?

------
delackner
Loved the description of how Weinman ingests whole passages of text as single
visual units. I want that!

------
gruseom
That reminds me of a hot-dog-eating contest.

